
Twitter Thread of Recent Fake Hate Crimes in US - gadders
https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1097020092791934976
======
tomohawk
These appear to check out. Here's some additional links.

The organist hoaxer:

[https://www.wthr.com/article/police-brown-county-church-
orga...](https://www.wthr.com/article/police-brown-county-church-organist-
admitted-to-november-vandalism)

The synagogue defacer:

[https://heavy.com/news/2018/11/james-
polite/](https://heavy.com/news/2018/11/james-polite/)

